# Moots Flag!



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

I'm not sure how many of you post on the Moots.com forum but I figured that those interested may want a heads up.










This flag was pictured on their website for the longest time, but they never got around to making it. Anyway, people expressed interest in their forums, so they are accepting preorders to start a small production run of 15 flags. Give em a call and they'll put you on the waiting list.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Dick! 
Thanks for info on the flag. 99 US isn't cheap, though. I'm sure the price will scare a few off. 
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

haha very true! Then again, most people would think that $2400 USD for piece of a bicycle would scare most people off as well.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

You're right. When I purchased my Vamoots, the price tag scared the heck out of me at first. But no regrets now. Absolutely love it. Besides the flag, any news purchases on your horizon, Moots or otherwise? I just bought a new workstand, Tacx Cyclespider Team. Really excited about it. Was thinking about getting the Moots Tailgator, but put the money towards the stand instead.


----------



## alienator (Jun 11, 2004)

I was #2 to make the list of people who called Moots to say they wanted a flag. The guy at the factory that answered said that he'd only posted about 5 minutes prior to my call that Moots would order the flag iffin' 15 people would call wanting 'em.

We needs to make sure we get 15 people on that list. $99 is definitely reasonable for a big ol' custom flag, and such a flag is a nearly perfect accessory for a Moots owner. 'sides, $99 is just a drop in the ol' BikeUpgrade bucket. 

This is a good karma week for those that own Moots...er....more specifically, me: the flag is officially now an option; my new Ligero built wheels should be here in the next week or so; THM Carbone tol' my LBS that 4 sets of Claviculas were leaving Germany for the LBS, so my Claviculas should be in that order and be here in 3 weeks; I bought a shiny new, light KMC X10SL chain and mounted it; I picked up a set of Conti GP4000's so's I could give 'em a whirl; I gots 2 pairs of Assos bibs speedin' my way; and I ordered a set of Rudy Kerosenes w/ prescription lenses (no inserts).......With all tolled, the flag ends up only being about 3% of my recent bike-related purchases. As a general rule, you should ALWAYS by something that only costs 3% of something else.


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> You're right. When I purchased my Vamoots, the price tag scared the heck out of me at first. But no regrets now. Absolutely love it. Besides the flag, any news purchases on your horizon, Moots or otherwise? I just bought a new workstand, Tacx Cyclespider Team. Really excited about it. Was thinking about getting the Moots Tailgator, but put the money towards the stand instead.


Hey Wayne!
Actually, I do have one purchase coming to me (other than the flag): a new pair of Look EDH carbon bars. I'm excited to stick 'em on my bike. Other than that, it's been kind of slow. I went back to school full time this year so my old 40 hour-a-week income has been halfed. No more crazy spending sprees.

Anyway, congrats on the new stand! It looks quite pro. We've been using our bike storage rack as a ghetto makeshift work stand whenever we run into any repair needs. It's crude, but it works...sort of. You kind of have to take the left pedal off or you'll end up banging against the rack before you can finish a quarter revolution of the crank. 

The tailgator rack is great for longer trips and commuting. It's kind of amazing how much you can stuff in one of those. I've seen them on Ebay once and a while, if you keep your eyes peeled you might be able to get one for relatively cheap. 

Take care!


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

alienator said:


> We needs to make sure we get 15 people on that list. $99 is definitely reasonable for a big ol' custom flag, and such a flag is a nearly perfect accessory for a Moots owner. 'sides, $99 is just a drop in the ol' BikeUpgrade bucket.
> 
> This is a good karma week for those that own Moots...er....more specifically, me: the flag is officially now an option; my new Ligero built wheels should be here in the next week or so; THM Carbone tol' my LBS that 4 sets of Claviculas were leaving Germany for the LBS, so my Claviculas should be in that order and be here in 3 weeks; I bought a shiny new, light KMC X10SL chain and mounted it; I picked up a set of Conti GP4000's so's I could give 'em a whirl; I gots 2 pairs of Assos bibs speedin' my way; and I ordered a set of Rudy Kerosenes w/ prescription lenses (no inserts).......With all tolled, the flag ends up only being about 3% of my recent bike-related purchases. As a general rule, you should ALWAYS by something that only costs 3% of something else.


Alienator, you will have to keep me posted on how those Conti 4000's work out. I've been thinking of picking a set up once my Torelli's start to fall off the rim. Also, I hope you enjoy the Rudy's, I picked up a pair of non-prescript Jekylls last month and absolutely love them. 

Anyway, hopefully more people will buy in on the Moots flag so they will start their run sooner than later.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Dick Rhee said:


> Hey Wayne!
> Actually, I do have one purchase coming to me (other than the flag): a new pair of Look EDH carbon bars. I'm excited to stick 'em on my bike. Other than that, it's been kind of slow. I went back to school full time this year so my old 40 hour-a-week income has been halfed. No more crazy spending sprees.
> 
> Anyway, congrats on the new stand! It looks quite pro. We've been using our bike storage rack as a ghetto makeshift work stand whenever we run into any repair needs. It's crude, but it works...sort of. You kind of have to take the left pedal off or you'll end up banging against the rack before you can finish a quarter revolution of the crank.
> ...


Wow, Look CF bars... nice  . I had been thinking about a new stand for a while now, even started some threads on RBR to get member feedback. In the end, I just like the design of the Tacx. Yes, it takes a little longer to set the bicycle up, but it's super stable and very reasonably priced here in Sweden compared to Park Tools, which cost a fortune. I like Park, but Europe has heaps of nice stuff.

I've seen the Tailgator once on eBay. Do you have one?

What are you studying? Where are you studying?
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Wow, Look CF bars... nice  . I had been thinking about a new stand for a while now, even started some threads on RBR to get member feedback. In the end, I just like the design of the Tacx. Yes, it takes a little longer to set the bicycle up, but it's super stable and very reasonably priced here in Sweden compared to Park Tools, which cost a fortune. I like Park, but Europe has heaps of nice stuff.
> 
> I've seen the Tailgator once on eBay. Do you have one?
> 
> ...



I like it! I would imagine that the clamping setup would ease some worries for the home mechanic concerned about marring his CF tubes/seatpost with the traditional workstand clamp. How well does it fold up?

I'm studying to become a mechanical engineer when I grow up. I've been working as a design drafter for about five years since my first attempt at college and figured that it was time to head back. I enjoy my job and the pay is pretty decent, but your options are limited when you never even finished a two year degree. So now I am doing a 2 year university transfer for engineering at the local community college, where I can transfer to the university at a guaranteed Junior status once my time is up at the CC. It's cheaper that way, especially since my financial aid hasn't kicked in yet.

Anyway, I do indeed have a Tailgator rack. They are hot sellers at the LBS where I purchased my Vamoots. It's crazy, you can fit a U-Lock in there if you really wanted to. To get an idea, typically for my commute, my Tailgator held a mid weather jacket, arm and leg warmers, some sort of snack, the Master Lock Cuff Locks (these things are huge), a pvc rain vest thingy, a plastic bag full of mango strips (they weren't very good, but I kept forgetting to take them out of the top expandable part so they stayed there all summer), co2 pump, crank brother's pocket tool, tire irons, patch kits, and a set of glasses. I think that's it. You can squeeze a lot of stuff in there if you're creative in the packing process. 

It's convenient as anything, although you will loose some cool/sporty points with that huge bag hanging over your rear wheel. Unfortunately I haven't been able to figure out how to cram my textbooks in the rack so it is currently detached from my bike. How much did the one you saw on Ebay go for?

Anyway, I hope you enjoy the stand! I'm quite jealous.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey Dick,
Sorry, I don't remember what it cost on eBay, but it was certainly cheaper than the 139 US that Moots is selling it for new. It looks big, and from your description, it must hold a heap of stuff. You might be bias, but do you think it's worth the 139?
Good luck with school. I went back myself after dropping out between 19-26. At the age of 26, I realised that I just had to get that little piece of paper called a degree and get on with my life. I don't really use my degree these days because I'm self-employed, but much of what I learned on the practical side is coming in very handy today.
Here is a link of an interesting read about workstands and, in particular, the Tacx.
http://www.velonews.com/tour2004/tech/articles/6678.0.html
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Wendy from Moots emailed me today that so far, six people have signed up for the flags. If you're interested, give them a call or send them an email. Forgot to mention that even though we're only six so far, they will be producing a batch anyway because they think that dealers might want to be in on it. So, if we don't get fifteen, no big deal.
Cheers, Wayne


----------



## Dick Rhee (Jun 15, 2005)

wayneanneli said:


> Hey Dick,
> Sorry, I don't remember what it cost on eBay, but it was certainly cheaper than the 139 US that Moots is selling it for new. It looks big, and from your description, it must hold a heap of stuff. You might be bias, but do you think it's worth the 139?
> Good luck with school. I went back myself after dropping out between 19-26. At the age of 26, I realised that I just had to get that little piece of paper called a degree and get on with my life. I don't really use my degree these days because I'm self-employed, but much of what I learned on the practical side is coming in very handy today.
> Here is a link of an interesting read about workstands and, in particular, the Tacx.
> ...


My biased opinion? Yes!  
If you want a more level headed answer, I guess it depends on what use your bike for. I like it because my Moots is a 50% commuter, but not enough that I wanted to set it up with fenders, eyelits for panniers, etc. It's a good compromise between a full on commuter and race bike I think. Just pop the Tailgator on when you need it and you're good to go.


----------



## wayneanneli (Jul 8, 2004)

Dick Rhee said:


> My biased opinion? Yes!
> If you want a more level headed answer, I guess it depends on what use your bike for. I like it because my Moots is a 50% commuter, but not enough that I wanted to set it up with fenders, eyelits for panniers, etc. It's a good compromise between a full on commuter and race bike I think. Just pop the Tailgator on when you need it and you're good to go.


Hey Dick,
I thought you might be interested in reading this little review by Outside magazine from a few a years back.
Cheers, Wayne
http://outside.away.com/outside/magazine/200003/200003review4.html


----------

